
How Microsoft Made PHP Suck Less on Windows - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/development/73001/how-microsoft-made-php-suck-less-windows
======
chriseppstein
Microsoft: Trying to make things suck less since 1995

~~~
varaon
I'd contend that lately they've gone over the hump that divides "sucks less"
and "much improved".

------
TweedHeads
Sometimes I run PHP on windoze, with Apache and MySql, no problems at all.

M$ from time to time tries to remove Apache from the startup services but
that's a minor annoyance.

Who in his dubious sanity would run PHP on IIS and sql server?

What kind of twisted mind can do that?

M$ has done nothing as far as I know.

